# Brahms - String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*"Jerusalem Quartet"
Alexander Pavlovsky - violin
Sergei Bresler - violin
Ori Kam - viola
Kyril Zlotnikov - cello

Concert Hall of the Mariinsky Theatre
St. Petersburg
4 December 2013*

Very good performance. Both sencitive and strong. Fine sound.

full


----------

